# A fishy mystery



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/04/03/dallof.utah.fanged.fish.ksl


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like a Snakehead to me


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

mantriumph said:


> Looks like a Snakehead to me


yep, it looks like one that got run over to me.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

whatever it is id throw it back if I caught it!!!


----------

